# Tower Business. (Danger)



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2020)

*Tower Business. *(Danger)



I know many of you guys know that My Son, Bear Junior does a lot of Woodworking, but many of you may not know that his Full Time Job is his Tower Corporation he started more than 20 years ago.
He used to actually build the towers, but most of the work they did was installing & changing out Antennas on Cell Phone Towers. At one point he had 13 employees, including his Mom, Mrs Bear, who does all of his paperwork, insurance, accounting, payroll, and all that type of stuff. About 18 years ago, I closed my Cabinet Shop, and started helping him in his Tower Business too, while we had our Log house built right next to his property & Tower warehouse. That was good until my Agent Orange Heart Problems pretty much stopped me in my tracks in 2012, after a botched Open-Heart Fiasco.

Now Bear Jr's  Subbing most of his Tower Jobs, and only has 5 Employees, including himself. So that’s why he started his woodworking side-line.

Well, anyway, I mostly started this Thread to show you that climbing towers up to 1500’, but usually under 300’ isn’t the only scary things in that business. The towers in PA, NJ, DE, MD, and NY are very often out in the sticks, and I’m talking Way back in the Sticks in PA !!!

The picture below was taken at a Tower near Scranton, in NorthEast PA.
It’s a picture of a Metal box (Telco) that they have at the bottom of All Cell Phone Towers.
Often times after opening it very carefully, they find a couple of Mice, or a Rat, and often Wasp Nests & sometimes a Hornet’s Nest.
This time it was a couple of Rattle Snakes. (See Picture below)
There's actually two Snakes in there, but I can't tell which parts are from which Snake.

That’s when they pack it up & go home, and call the Cell Phone Company they’re working for at the time.

One time they were doing about a 3 day job, and the Tower Shelter had been placed over a couple of Dens, both RattleSnakes & Copperheads. We couldn’t believe they were so close to each other. However the Customer (Sprint) called in a Snake Specialist (A Woman), and she stayed there for those 3 days too, so nobody got Bitten, and no Snakes got Shot or anything. LOL


BTW: I hate Snakes, as does my Son “Bear Jr”


Bear


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 17, 2020)

Damn. Looks like a pretty healthy snake. Wow


----------



## GATOR240 (Jul 17, 2020)

....it sure does!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 17, 2020)

Bear I am with you. I hate snakes too darn sneaky for me....

John


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 17, 2020)

I think I'll keep my office job

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 17, 2020)

Screw that


----------



## desertlites (Jul 17, 2020)

And I thought they grew big in AZ.
 All them wires in there looks like the inside of Peachey's stick burner during a smoke.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 17, 2020)

Now you know why they created the 410 Snakecharmer!


----------



## normanaj (Jul 17, 2020)

And I thought finding a tarantula in the target shed was scary!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 17, 2020)

Geez that is not something I would want to see at ground level, much less 300 feet up in the air! I think I would need to change my underwear!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Geez that is not something I would want to see at ground level, much less 300 feet up in the air! I think I would need to change my underwear!
> Al




This was at ground level---Only a couple feet off the ground.
They did have a Black Snake up at about 20 feet, but no Rattlers.
You still have to be alert the whole time for non-friendlies.

LOL---That's after you bang a wrench on the tower a few times, to scare the Perched Buzzards off the top of the tower, so they don't crap on you while you're climbing or working!!!

Bear


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 17, 2020)

That's crazy Bear!! WE have rattle snakes all over the place out here but rarely do we see them that big. Those are monsters!!

UGH!! I hate snakes too,
Robert


----------



## xray (Jul 17, 2020)

Yeah, nope. I’m out!

Tell John I quit....


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 17, 2020)

Oh hell no!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 17, 2020)

Lets try this again ,, 
I hated snakes the first time I replied to this , and still hate them .


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 17, 2020)

xray said:


> Yeah, nope. I’m out!
> 
> Tell John I quit....


Lol


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 17, 2020)

That would make ya jump bear, I hate snakes also kill them every chance I get unfortunately where I live it's pretty often, yeah quite a few rattlers and copperheads in these parts, at least the rattlers will give ya a little warning before they strike.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> That would make ya jump bear, I hate snakes also kill them every chance I get unfortunately where I live it's pretty often, yeah quite a few rattlers and copperheads in these parts, at least the rattlers will give ya a little warning before they strike.




Yup---These weren't far from your home.
They're so easy to hate. IMHO

Bear


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 17, 2020)

desertlites said:


> And I thought they grew big in AZ.
> All them wires in there looks like the inside of Peachey's stick burner during a smoke.


You mean My pellet smoker with skillet?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 17, 2020)

Rattle snakes are on VTs endangered species list. Found only in the southern part of the state. Thankfully I live in the very northern part of the state. I hate snakes period. 

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 17, 2020)

Dang and I thought you was going to smoke it. Oh well maybe the next time.

Warren


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 17, 2020)

That would scare the crap out of me. I also despise snakes. When we first moved into our place outside of town, the grass was overgrown. My first cutting with the riding mower demolished 18 garden snakes. We even had dens under our deck that we eventually tore down and rebuilt. Was to the point the wife would look out all the Windows to see if the coast was clear before going out.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 17, 2020)

Good grief Bear, those snakes are huge! I'd have filled that cabinet with so much lead no one would have had phone for years. Almost sat on one once when hog hunting on a cold morning, I had on heavy sweats and carpenters overalls, don't know if it tried to bite me or not, just heard the rattle go off when I plopped my butt down, about had a heart attack. I disintegrated it from about five feet away with a shot from a Weatherby 270 Mag, let other folks save them for later, not me! RAY


----------



## D.W. (Jul 17, 2020)

What in the what!!! How the heck did those beasts even get in there... Snakes don't bother me, but damn that would make me second guess my career choice.


----------



## JJS (Jul 17, 2020)

We did a job in AZ putting a bunch of commercial AC units on a big box store, the units sat in the crane yard for almost 2 months before we put them on the roof, long story short snakes apparently liked those units because one of our guys pulled 14 of them out of the 20 units we installed....... found the first one about 6” from my hand setting it on the roof curb, we were setting them at night.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 17, 2020)

I am glad I am not the only person that hates damn snakes! My family thinks I am crazy but if I see one I am going the other way. There was a 4 ft black snack in my garage a couple weeks ago that slithered under my beer fridge. I keep shoes on at all times out there now!


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 17, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I am glad I am not the only person that hates damn snakes! My family thinks I am crazy but if I see one I am going the other way. There was a 4 ft black snack in my garage a couple weeks ago that slithered under my beer fridge. I keep shoes on at all times out there now!


protect that beer at all cost, should've stuck your hand under there to see if you could catch him


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 17, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> protect that beer at all cost, should've stuck your hand under there to see if you could catch him



My step son and wife got him out and they played with it for an hour before letting it go a far ways away from my house. Hell no. Soon as that thing was gone I pounded a couple to get my nerves in check lol


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 17, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> My step son and wife got him out and they played with it for an hour before letting it go a far ways away from my house. Hell no. Soon as that thing was gone I pounded a couple to get my nerves in check lol


I do play games with snakes I call it how many whacks with a shovel does it take. wish I could be like your wife and step son and appreciate them but I hate them to much!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Bear I am with you. I hate snakes too darn sneaky for me....
> 
> John




Thank You John!
I once told a Dentist "I Hate Snakes, Spiders, and Dentists."
He asked, "In that order?"
I thought for a few seconds & replied, "Make that Snakes, Dentists, and Spiders!"
And Thanks for the Like, John.

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 17, 2020)

My socks would be soaking wet!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 17, 2020)

I hate snakes too!  The ones in that picture scared me a little, just from the picture!  Indiana Jones hated them too, right?  We're in good company.

Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> I hate snakes too!  The ones in that picture scared me a little, just from the picture!  Indiana Jones hated them too, right?  We're in good company.
> 
> Mike




There used to be an Animal program on TV (Amazing Animals??)
They used to take requests, and one of them was a Mongoose & a Cobra meeting  in Slow Motion.

I wrote them, and asked for a "Slow Motion Video of a 10 Gage shotgun load meeting up with a Rattlesnake".

I never heard back from them!!

And Thanks for the Like, Mike.

Bear


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 17, 2020)

I hate snakes so much that I had to reboot my computer after replying !


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2020)

This is a Great Group!!
35 comments so far, and not a Snake lover among Us.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 17, 2020)

I'd like to see that slow mo video you requested Bear!

Mike


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 17, 2020)

Well bear, I'll give ya a like here...not gonna give a like on that pic with those two big a-- snakes. Gardner snakes and bull snakes aren't so bad, still not gonna play with them.  You recently made doe a roni,  I'm thinking those big snakes would be good for snake and noodles,  also hat bands and belts. Had beaver and noodles and woodchuck and noodles and they were both excellent. 

Ryan


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jul 17, 2020)

Wait till he finds murder hornets!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Well bear, I'll give ya a like here...not gonna give a like on that pic with those two big a-- snakes. Gardner snakes and bull snakes aren't so bad, still not gonna play with them.  You recently made doe a roni,  I'm thinking those big snakes would be good for snake and noodles,  also hat bands and belts. Had beaver and noodles and woodchuck and noodles and they were both excellent.
> 
> Ryan




Yup---That's about all they're good for---Fried Rattlesnake, hat bands & Belts!!
I ate Beaver years ago (LOL) at a Big Game Dinner.
In fact there was a Bar in PA that had it there, and I had their Bumper Sticker that read *"I ATE BEAVER AT TOMBSTONE INN"*

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 18, 2020)

Well now, that would sure catch your attention!!  At least they aren't eating the wiring.  LOL
Gary


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 18, 2020)

Growing up in the country in South Central Indiana, you get used to snakes, but about all I ever saw was Black Snakes, Water Snakes and the occasional Blue Racer (which will come at you and glide by scaring the p**s out of you). Supposedly there are Copperheads and Water Moccasins but I never saw one. Black snakes don't bother me. When we were little a couple of us cousins were playing in Grandpa's barn and found a big one. Of course we tried to catch it! When we told Grandpa about it he got mad and told us to leave that snake alone, that he keeps the mice out. 
I've never seen any snake that huge, Bear! I don't think I could have stuck around to take a picture!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> Growing up in the country in South Central Indiana, you get used to snakes, but about all I ever saw was Black Snakes, Water Snakes and the occasional Blue Racer (which will come at you and glide by scaring the p**s out of you). Supposedly there are Copperheads and Water Moccasins but I never saw one. Black snakes don't bother me. When we were little a couple of us cousins were playing in Grandpa's barn and found a big one. Of course we tried to catch it! When we told Grandpa about it he got mad and told us to leave that snake alone, that he keeps the mice out.
> I've never seen any snake that huge, Bear! I don't think I could have stuck around to take a picture!!!





LOL----Tower Guys have "Super Zooming Cameras" for taking long range tower Pics, so they come in handy for taking Pics of Snakes ---From a distance!

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Jul 18, 2020)

I don't mind snakes. And won't kill them unless I have to. As a kid. I would catch them all the time. Occasionally I'll have a Garter or corn snake in the back yard. I'll catch it and release it at a swamp a few miles away.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 18, 2020)

Here in pa by law you need a fishing license to kill a rattler and I think your only allowed 1 or 2 a year. I guess this is why some laws are meant to be broken.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 18, 2020)

Bearcarver

Well here I am, your snake lover.
I will just as easily play carefully with one, take pics and then leave him to go on their way, as I will kill skin and eat it, then turn his skin into decorative doodads.

Them Timber rattlers get big, biggest of all rattlers, and thankfully also one of the more docile of them. But not one ya ever want to get hit by, very bad indeed as their idea of just a lil'squirt is like some of the others giving you the full whammy.

Great pics and stories, that is indeed a dangerous job.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I don't mind snakes. And won't kill them unless I have to. As a kid. I would catch them all the time. Occasionally I'll have a Garter or corn snake in the back yard. I'll catch it and release it at a swamp a few miles away.




LOL---I like to play with them too.
I like to see if the Big ones can outrun my 12 gage!!
Sometimes we play "Dodge the shovel Blade".
They like to try to outrun my mower deck---Then they lift their heads up to see what the noise is!!
I generally only kill them when I have to, and that would be if they're alive & on my land.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Here in pa by law you need a fishing license to kill a rattler and I think your only allowed 1 or 2 a year. I guess this is why some laws are meant to be broken.



Yup---I know there are only 3 types of venemous snakes in PA, and two of them are Rattlers.
*Bear Story from the Old Days:*
When I was about 10 years old, I was coming back from Trout Fishing, and taking the shortcut on the Deer trail between Saw Creek & our State Cabin in Pike County. I spotted movement near the trail. It was a big fight between a big Blacksnake and a Rattlesnake. I didn't stick around to find out who won, because I thought I would be stuck with the Winner. They tell me the Blacksnake would generally win that fight, as he is immune to the Rattlesnake's Venom. Don't know if that's true or not.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 19, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---I know there are only 3 types of venemous snakes in PA, and two of them are Rattlers.
> *Bear Story from the Old Days:*
> When I was about 10 years old, I was coming back from Trout Fishing, and taking the shortcut on the Deer trail between Saw Creek & our State Cabin in Pike County. I spotted movement near the trail. It was a big fight between a big Blacksnake and a Rattlesnake. I didn't stick around to find out who won, because I thought I would be stuck with the Winner. They tell me the Blacksnake would generally win that fight, as he is immune to the Rattlesnake's Venom. Don't know if that's true or not.
> 
> Bear


Yeah I always heard black snakes will kill them, like you not sure how true I'll have to look it up


----------



## BarbarianFoodie (Jul 19, 2020)

Nice Telecom box! I spent nearly 10 years building and working on cell and radio tower all over the country but mostly in AL, FL, MS, GA and TN. I never was all that bothered by the strange places we would find snakes you can see and hear them... Now those darn Widows and recluses on the other hand... What ever scientist claims there are no insects over 30 ft off the ground has never been on a cell tower!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Bear I am with you. I hate snakes too darn sneaky for me....
> 
> John




Yup---Even the Bible says:
“He is to be for ever looked upon as a vile and despicable creature, and a proper object of scorn and contempt: ‘Upon thy belly thou shalt go, no longer upon feet, or half erect, but thou shalt crawl along, thy belly cleaving to the earth,’ an expression of a very abject miserable condition.”


Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> That would scare the crap out of me. I also despise snakes. When we first moved into our place outside of town, the grass was overgrown. My first cutting with the riding mower demolished 18 garden snakes. We even had dens under our deck that we eventually tore down and rebuilt. Was to the point the wife would look out all the Windows to see if the coast was clear before going out.




LOL----Bear Jr keeps shooting "Snapping" Turtles in his pond, because his Chocolate Lab is too friendly. He said if Diesel saw him he'd walk right up to it & try to be friends, and the Snapper would probably take one of his legs off!! He blows them out of the water with his 10 Gage.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 19, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL----Bear Jr keeps shooting "Snapping" Turtles in his pond, because his Chocolate Lab is too friendly. He said if Diesel saw him he'd walk right up to it & try to be friends, and the Snapper would probably take one of his legs off!! He blows them out of the water with his 10 Gage.
> 
> Bear


Bear, you should get him to change guns...then you could have turtle.  Good eating! Just a pain to clean 

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Bear, you should get him to change guns...then you could have turtle.  Good eating! Just a pain to clean
> 
> Ryan




He doesn't use that one for much else, except High Flying Geese.
Yeah, I looked up how to clean them one time.
It was too much then, so way too much for me now.
When I was Young I used to catch them & sell them to restaurants. Got good $$ for them in the 60s & 70s!!

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 19, 2020)

I hope he carries an extra set of pants and shorts. I'd sure need them after opening that box.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 20, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> I hope he carries an extra set of pants and shorts. I'd sure need them after opening that box.




LOL---Yeah, I used to hate working for him, because I'd see the things he was doing.
How'd you like to see your only Son tie a rope to an Air Conditioner, on a roof. Then Rappel down the side of an 18 story building on that rope, change the Azimuth of the antennas, then rappel down to the ground.
I learned it was better not to look, and focus on something else!
I was a nervous wreck when it was any one of the other climbers, too.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 20, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> That would scare the crap out of me. I also despise snakes. When we first moved into our place outside of town, the grass was overgrown. My first cutting with the riding mower demolished 18 garden snakes. We even had dens under our deck that we eventually tore down and rebuilt. Was to the point the wife would look out all the Windows to see if the coast was clear before going out.




I had a Buddy I worked with @ Bethlehem Steel, who liked snakes.
He told me when we were Archery hunting that one time he was climbing a tree, and he reached up to the Crotch of the tree, and put his hand right on a Big Black Snake.
I asked him what he did---He said he climbed a different tree.
I told him if that would have happened to me, that snake would have been a very well equipped Archer, because I'd have dropped everything, while spinning my wheels to get away from there!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 20, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Good grief Bear, those snakes are huge! I'd have filled that cabinet with so much lead no one would have had phone for years. Almost sat on one once when hog hunting on a cold morning, I had on heavy sweats and carpenters overalls, don't know if it tried to bite me or not, just heard the rattle go off when I plopped my butt down, about had a heart attack. I disintegrated it from about five feet away with a shot from a Weatherby 270 Mag, let other folks save them for later, not me! RAY




I know what you mean about "almost a Heart Attack"---I know the feeling, and Snakes can cause it. I have felt my heart beating "in my throat" 
Up here we never see snakes while carrying a Rifle. Too cold for snakes at that time.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 20, 2020)

D.W. said:


> What in the what!!! How the heck did those beasts even get in there... Snakes don't bother me, but damn that would make me second guess my career choice.



My Son said there's a plug that goes in the bottom if there's no cable there.
Somebody from another outfit must have left it out, and the snakes fit through the hole.
He said the hole is around 3" or 4" in Diameter.
Yup, I quit Trout fishing in a couple places for that same reason. I could still name those favorite places.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 20, 2020)

JJS said:


> We did a job in AZ putting a bunch of commercial AC units on a big box store, the units sat in the crane yard for almost 2 months before we put them on the roof, long story short snakes apparently liked those units because one of our guys pulled 14 of them out of the 20 units we installed....... found the first one about 6” from my hand setting it on the roof curb, we were setting them at night.



That Sucks!!
We used to do most of our work at night. We had to shut the Cell Site down after 10 PM, and we had to have it back up before 6 AM, when the traffic gets heavy. Except for the ones in the Boonies with the Snakes. That's day-time work.
No problem during the Winter though. My Son says if you see a snake in the Winter around here, you can pick him up & use him for a walking stick!!  LOL---No Thanks!!

Bear




SmokinVOLfan said:


> I am glad I am not the only person that hates damn snakes! My family thinks I am crazy but if I see one I am going the other way. There was a 4 ft black snack in my garage a couple weeks ago that slithered under my beer fridge. I keep shoes on at all times out there now!



I'm with you, John!!
One time I was netting minnows, and I pushed my 4 X 4 Net under a bush, chasing a school of Killie Minnows. When I pulled it back there was about a 3' snake in it. I flipped it out onto the bare bank. Then I killed it with a rock. When I went to the Sporting good store, I told the guy about it. He asked what kind of snake it was. I said it was a live snake, and now it's a Dead Snake.  He asked if I saw any young ones around there. I said no. He said now is when they're having young, and they might not ba able to fend for themselves. I smiled, and said, isn't that a shame----I guess that's life!  It told him I'd show him where it was, in case he wanted to go bottle feed them.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Here in pa by law you need a fishing license to kill a rattler and I think your only allowed 1 or 2 a year. I guess this is why some laws are meant to be broken.



LOL---I remember years ago, I was Trout fishing at Pine Flats, which is part of the Little Bushkill, right near Pickerel Inn, on Rt 402, Pike County. There was a big snake right in front of me, at the edge of the water, and every time I reeled my line in I'd make sure it didn't go near him.
Then a Guy & his kid walked by me, and the guy said, "Doing Any Good?"  I replied that I couldn't concentrate with this Big-ass Snake right in front of me. He stopped & looked at it, and says, "Do you like snakes?---Do you want me to shoot it?"  I replied, "If you knew me, you wouldn't ask such a dumb question---Be My Guest!!"  He reached in his jacket & pulled out a nice 357 Magnum-----Boom---Boom!!!  Two shots!!   LOL, One shot would have been plenty, but it was obvious he liked snakes as much as I did.  I said "Thanks", and shook his hand, and he walked away.  We fellow Snake-Lovers have to stick together!!

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 21, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---I remember years ago, I was Trout fishing at Pine Flats, which is part of the Little Bushkill, right near Pickerel Inn, on Rt 402, Pike County. There was a big snake right in front of me, at the edge of the water, and every time I reeled my line in I'd make sure it didn't go near him.
> Then a Guy & his kid walked by me, and the guy said, "Doing Any Good?"  I replied that I couldn't concentrate with this Big-ass Snake right in front of me. He stopped & looked at it, and says, "Do you like snakes?---Do you want me to shoot it?"  I replied, "If you knew me, you wouldn't ask such a dumb question---Be My Guest!!"  He reached in his jacket & pulled out a nice 357 Magnum-----Boom---Boom!!!  Two shots!!   LOL, One shot would have been plenty, but it was obvious he liked snakes as much as I did.  I said "Thanks", and shook his hand, and he walked away.  We fellow Snake-Lovers have to stick together!!
> 
> Bear


Yeah that can ruin your trip thank God for guns. I remember years ago me and a buddy were fishing at shahola dam one night when we came to the boat launch to go home there was a big snake laying there, when the boat hit the shore the snake went into the water so we got our flashlight out to see where it went, it didn't go far it was just laying in about 2 feet of water next to our boat so my buddy kept dragging his lure in front of it and sure enough after a couple times the snake grabbed it and I said nice job a#$hole now what ya going to do he said I guess I just lost 5 bucks and cut his line now I was more worried that now we have a mad snake and no idea where it is now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Yeah that can ruin your trip thank God for guns. I remember years ago me and a buddy were fishing at shahola dam one night when we came to the boat launch to go home there was a big snake laying there, when the boat hit the shore the snake went into the water so we got our flashlight out to see where it went, it didn't go far it was just laying in about 2 feet of water next to our boat so my buddy kept dragging his lure in front of it and sure enough after a couple times the snake grabbed it and I said nice job a#$hole now what ya going to do he said I guess I just lost 5 bucks and cut his line now I was more worried that now we have a mad snake and no idea where it is now.



I got one on one time, by accident---Never saw him until he took my live minnow. That was in Little Bushkill, between Beaver Run & Pine Flats.

You just mentioned one of those places I quit going to years ago, because of Snakes.
The North side of Rt 6, in the Shohola Creek, below the Dam. There was a steep path near the east end of the Bridge that led down to the creek. Much too many freaking Snakes down there for me!!!

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 21, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I got one on one time, by accident---Never saw him until he took my live minnow. That was in Little Bushkill, between Beaver Run & Pine Flats.
> 
> You just mentioned one of those places I quit going to years ago, because of Snakes.
> The North side of Rt 6, in the Shohola Creek, below the Dam. There was a steep path near the east end of the Bridge that led down to the creek. Much too many freaking Snakes down there for me!!!
> ...


i never did fish in the creek, i fished the lake lot's of times we used to go after work and fish for bass until dark then stay for bullheads for a couple hours, the weirdest thing about that lake was at night around 10:00-10:30 there use to be a hatch of these little black knat like bugs the air would be so thick with them we would stop fishing and just pull a jacket over our heads and wait for it to clear up which usually took like a 1/2 hour. us and the boat would be just covered with them. not sure what was worse that or the snakes. but the fishing was pretty good there.


----------



## forktender (Jul 22, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---That's about all they're good for---Fried Rattlesnake, hat bands & Belts!!
> I ate Beaver years ago (LOL) at a Big Game Dinner.
> In fact there was a Bar in PA that had it there, and I had their Bumper Sticker that read *"I ATE BEAVER AT TOMBSTONE INN"*
> 
> Bear


A bar by the name Tombstone Inn doesn't sound like a place that I would be eating beaver.

Rattle snakes don't bother me at all, I used to catch them on the Mt behind my parents house and sell them to UC Davis for their venom. I don't know how many I've caught by hand, I actually like when they coil around my arm and start rattling, I used to freak out my girlfriends when I caught a lively buzztail and tossed them in a pillow case then toss them on the floor boards of my old single cab pick up.
 Ever try driving an hour with someone sitting on your lap? 


The only snakes that bother me are the ones that you  almost step on without seeing them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> i never did fish in the creek, i fished the lake lot's of times we used to go after work and fish for bass until dark then stay for bullheads for a couple hours, the weirdest thing about that lake was at night around 10:00-10:30 there use to be a hatch of these little black knat like bugs the air would be so thick with them we would stop fishing and just pull a jacket over our heads and wait for it to clear up which usually took like a 1/2 hour. us and the boat would be just covered with them. not sure what was worse that or the snakes. but the fishing was pretty good there.




I was in the middle of one of those "Hatches" during a Beth Steel Fishing contest, at Fairview Lake. Had to keep my hand over my beer can!!! When it was over my boat looked like it was "Fur-Lined". BTW: I won that contest with a 4+ pound LM Bass I caught on a 4" Perch I caught.

WE used to fish the Whole Shohola Creek when I was a Kid. Then when they made the lake out of it, we fished the Lake, but we still continued to fish the creek, from the Dam of the Lake downstream to the bridge on Rt 6.
We also Deer hunted there, since it's State Game Lands, and lots of Deer there.
And Shohola was also one of the "Bear Check Stations" in those days. Don't know if it still is.
We used to stop there every Bear Season to check with "Gary Aldt" to see what Bears were being brought in to be checked.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2020)

forktender said:


> A bar by the name Tombstone Inn doesn't sound like a place that I would be eating beaver.
> 
> Rattle snakes don't bother me at all, I used to catch them on the Mt behind my parents house and sell them to UC Davis for their venom. I don't know how many I've caught by hand, I actually like when they coil around my arm and start rattling, I used to freak out my girlfriends when I caught a lively buzztail and tossed them in a pillow case then toss them on the floor boards of my old single cab pick up.
> Ever try driving an hour with someone sitting on your lap?
> ...




I got a Buddy like that. (The guy who lives in Potter County in his Self-Built Log Cabin, with all the Bears around him). He was once driving with his Parents along, in his Blazer, and he saw a Timber Rattler leaving the road, into the woods. He stopped & went into the woods after it. He had flip-flops & Shorts on, and it was through Mountain Laurel & Huckleberry bushes. He caught it & killed it, and put it in his truck. Then he Skun it and Stretched it on a board. I saw it when he finished it---It was 44" long.

And I still Hate Snakes!!!

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 22, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I was in the middle of one of those "Hatches" during a Beth Steel Fishing contest, at Fairview Lake. Had to keep my hand over my beer can!!! When it was over my boat looked like it was "Fur-Lined". BTW: I won that contest with a 4+ pound LM Bass I caught on a 4" Perch I caught.
> 
> WE used to fish the Whole Shohola Creek when I was a Kid. Then when they made the lake out of it, we fished the Lake, but we still continued to fish the creek, from the Dam of the Lake downstream to the bridge on Rt 6.
> We also Deer hunted there, since it's State Game Lands, and lots of Deer there.
> ...


Is that the Fairview lake up by shahola, totally forgot about that one, used to fish there also, if I remember right it was in between shahola and the Paupak off of rt. 6


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Is that the Fairview lake up by shahola, totally forgot about that one, used to fish there also, if I remember right it was in between shahola and the Paupak off of rt. 6




That's close---Tafton, About 3 miles SouthEast of Lake Wallenpaupack, on Rt 390.
Nice Lake---Motors are allowed.
The lake is Private, but there is one State access with Boat ramp, so once you're on the Lake you can go anywhere. The State also stocks Trout at that State Access.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 22, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> That's close---Tafton, About 3 miles SouthEast of Lake Wallenpaupack, on Rt 390.
> Nice Lake---Motors are allowed.
> The lake is Private, but there is one State access with Boat ramp, so once you're on the Lake you can go anywhere. The State also stocks Trout at that State Access.
> 
> Bear


yeah that must be one i'm thinking of, sort of remember it was tough turning the boat trailer around to back in the water the access was so narrow,  there wasn't any parking lot so everyone parked along the access road.


----------



## xray (Jul 22, 2020)

Bear, ever hear or go to the rattlesnake roundup in Noxen? I get the chills just thinking about them.


----------



## Danabw (Jul 23, 2020)

Glad no one was hurt, that's a relief. 

Freaking beautiful animals, just love 'em, they are so perfectly designed. Don't want them near me, tho!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> yeah that must be one i'm thinking of, sort of remember it was tough turning the boat trailer around to back in the water the access was so narrow,  there wasn't any parking lot so everyone parked along the access road.




Yup----A little tricky to turn the Skeeter I used to have, but most of the time we just took Rowboats on Roof Racks & in the back of Pickups.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2020)

xray said:


> Bear, ever hear or go to the rattlesnake roundup in Noxen? I get the chills just thinking about them.




I heard of them, but wouldn't want to go to one without my Shotgun!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2020)

Danabw said:


> Glad no one was hurt, that's a relief.
> 
> Freaking beautiful animals, just love 'em, they are so perfectly designed. Don't want them near me, tho!!




Yup--But Beauty is in the eye of the Beholder.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Well now, that would sure catch your attention!!  At least they aren't eating the wiring.  LOL
> Gary




Yup----That was one of the things I liked about Hawaii, when I was stationed there.
They say there are ZERO snakes on the Island of Oahu!!

Bear


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 23, 2020)

that sure would be a surprise!!!

I work outdoors as well...I don't mind the snakes I see.  What I mind are the snakes that surprise me.


----------



## Danabw (Jul 23, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup----That was one of the things I liked about Hawaii, when I was stationed there.
> They say there are ZERO snakes on the Island of Oahu!!
> 
> Bear


I hope that's still true. Unfortunately some of the islands do have snakes in them thanks to folks bringing them over and leaving them behind. since they weren't part of the natural habitat ecology they don't fit in well and it can be very disruptive. A lot like the non-native wild pigs. 

We see Rattlers here in SoCal and as noted the ones I see I love, the ones I don't see till I hear scare the crap out of me. The babies are the worst, you have to be careful in spring because if one of the little ones bites you they really overdo it on the venom, they don't really have any self-control, and you can get an even worse dose than you can from an adult.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2020)

Danabw said:


> I hope that's still true. Unfortunately some of the islands do have snakes in them thanks to folks bringing them over and leaving them behind. since they weren't part of the natural habitat ecology they don't fit in well and it can be very disruptive. A lot like the non-native wild pigs.
> 
> We see Rattlers here in SoCal and as noted the ones I see I love, the ones I don't see till I hear scare the crap out of me. The babies are the worst, you have to be careful in spring because if one of the little ones bites you they really overdo it on the venom, they don't really have any self-control, and you can get an even worse dose than you can from an adult.




The thing that amazed us was when we went out on Maneuvers (war games), there were a bunch of Mongoose running around, with no snakes to play with !!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2020)

uncle eddie said:


> that sure would be a surprise!!!
> 
> I work outdoors as well...I don't mind the snakes I see.  What I mind are the snakes that surprise me.




Yup---The ones you don't see are more dangerous than the ones you do see.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2020)

normanaj said:


> And I thought finding a tarantula in the target shed was scary!



That would definitely be right up there on my "Scary" List!!!

Bear


----------

